# sharpening scissors



## jared08 (Jan 9, 2014)

So my girlfriend started beauty school a few mo ths ago and this week they started using their scissors. In their intro to it, her instructor informed them they will need to send their sheers out to get sharpened by a professional, will cost close to 200 $, bc noone In this area offers the service..
Is this something I should look into learning? How much different is it than sharpening a knife? I assume its like putting two single beveled blades together. Info, tips, help?


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't touch the broad sides, just the thin cutting edges, and look really closely at what you are doing. Study a fresh new pair and you should be able to see what needs to be done.


----------



## jared08 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sharpen each blade like its a single bevel and only touch the inside edge to deburr? Then readjust gap? What grit finish do scissors perform well at?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 9, 2014)

I did this work for about 3 years in salons and I'm telling you that yopu'll screw her shears up with a 99% certainty if you try to go it by yourself. Salon shears are Japanese convex - barber shears are German style single edge. Japanese shears have ride lines on the inside that have to be worked properly, the set (blade tension) needs attention, the screw often needs some tweaking, and the angle of the convex face changes (and twists) along the length of the blade. 

All that said, sharpening these shears costs $25 per pair almost everywhere in North America. I say that a super awesome sharpener with a great rep could get $40.

I sold all my convex sharpening machines a couple of years ago and I have less headaches now.


----------



## jared08 (Jan 9, 2014)

Should I gather from your input that the dive isn't worth it? I was assuming I could do it with the stones I currently have..


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 9, 2014)

jared08 said:


> Should I gather from your input that the dive isn't worth it? I was assuming I could do it with the stones I currently have..



I'd never say that it can't be done but the odds aren't in your favor. There;s a lot more to this then meets the eye and without the research, tools/equipment, practice, and knowledge of how shears work with hair you're not likely to do well. Plus, if you screw up then it's either buy a new pair or pay the big $$ for a repair...if a repair can be done or you can find someone willing to even try.

I hate to be a downer but I've seen first hand the mess that a person can get in with these shears and I've done my fair share of screwing them up while learning so I now the cost too well.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 9, 2014)

I did it for the fun of it..

Like all edge tools, understand the profile, geometry and grind before you commence. then remove steel where it is desired and check. If not too sure, start with 1000 grit and no less. You'll get there as once metal is shaved off .. you can't put it back.

In addition to above, I normally use sandpaper and use a soft backing if they are convex ( hamaguri). To really service it, you need to be able to get spare parts.. when needed screws adn washers so as to be able to tighten it as required. It is my personal assesment that you shldmt over polish it . I dont go beyond 2000 grit sandpaper 

have fun.

rgds
d


----------



## jared08 (Jan 9, 2014)

I thik I should practice first on something cheap. Ill be in touch with how bad I mess it up haha.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 13, 2014)

My comments were in regard to regular scissors! Never mind!


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

i always wanted to kniw how to sharpen a scissor, guess its thibk for me to get a pair out and sharpen them


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 14, 2014)

You can find old sissors dirt cheap.I picked up old German & English shears to practice on.No way would trust myself to sharpen Beauty school shears.


----------

